# new member, looking for advice



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

I am 21 years old and my doctor just diagnosed me with IBS. This wasn't a shock to me, it just all happened so quickly. One year ago I was a normal young adult worried about school and my future as a psychologist. Now every move I make is determined by my fear of having to go to the bathroom. I never have the constipation problem, I have the opposite. Diarrhea. I feel as though I can't hold it and I am always worried about having to go and not being able to find a place to go. I always thought that your body would take care of things and "hold it in", but then one time I wasn't able to and needless to say it was absolutely awful. Shameful and traumatizing. Another time I was 1 hour late for a final exam because I had to stop driving and go to the bathroom. I was so upset I wasn't able to take the final. These experiences have only worsened my fears which I don't think is making things any better. The worst part is that so many people think it is in my head and I am "causing" this to happen. In some ways, I wish that were true because then maybe I could just change the way I think. But its not and this way, its like my body rules me and my mind has no control. I guess I have no real question, just looking for advice and someone else that knows how awful this feels. Once I didn't go on a great trip because of my fears, and then ended up not having diarrhea at all those 2 days and it made me depressed. I feel like no one else knows what that feels like. Is there any hope for this? Did anyone find that it got better? How do you guys deal with traveling?My doctor is clueless and hasn't offered any good advice so I am now in the process of finding one that could help me. Any advice anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## JDKhood (Jul 30, 2004)

I can emphasize with you on this topic. I also try to avoid traveling, it scares me to think I will not have access to a bathroom when there is that ï¿½needï¿½ to go. Itï¿½s ridiculous, why canï¿½t our bodies hold it, doesnï¿½t make sense to me. I am a healthy(beside IBS) athletic, social, outgoing person, this is not a good combo with IBS. I also think it is in my head sometimes, but reality proves me wrong quite often. The mind definitely has an enormous effect on the situation, but it is not always easy to ignore this problem ï¿½ if you try you may be in for an accident. I with you on this topic man, there doesnï¿½t seem to be any relief or answers our there.


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I wish there was a fix! I deal with the exact same issues each and every day. I am currently 75% the way through Mike's IBS 100 Hypnotherapy program and sticking through it even though I'm not feeling any better really. So far the only thing I have taken from this program is a better sense of control over my body but it all goes to heck when I am going out places or going to be with people at social gatherings. Good luck and just try to remember that you control your body, not the other way around.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

hypnotherapy is a very controversial subject, we know that people who dont believe it cant be hypnotised, therefore the suggestion is that hypnosis only works because people want it to work, and it therefore works in a similar way to the placebo efect.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you want to read some proper information about hypnotherapy, or more specifically the IBS program (which i have done, and was very sceptical myself Dr.D) try www.ibsaudioprogram100.comMike Mahoney is great.Nikki


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

First of all welcome to the Poopers Club, & the Wish we were so lucky! Club.Really tho we are sorry you had to join us, but you will find out that there are millions of folks out there with similiar symptoms so you are certainly not alone. Many believe that I.B.S is uncurable,& although they may right, the symptoms that make us so terribly anxious (which you have already described) can be greatly reduced so that we can live a near to normal life.It is all a matter of reducing the inflammation in the gut wall that causes these awful symptoms to occur. Go down to Products,Services & Websites Forum & listen to what Dr Roland Philips has to say.Yes its an AUDIO website so be prepared for a 15 minute listen.!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Inflamation in the gut wall is a sign of infection, disease or trauma, not of IBS. IBS covers a wide variety of conditions and symptons, whereas inflamation is caused by specific things such as gastroenteritis and crohns disease.If IBS was causing inflamation then it would be a simple matter of anti-inflamatories for a cure.


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

Palma - I know exactly how you feel. I'm currently in graduate school and there have been so many times that I would be stuck in the bathroom right before an exam worrying myself to death that I wouldn't feel better in time. Then there were the times I was in a small classroom with only 10 people in it and have to excuse myself like 3 or 4 times to use the bathroom. I have just recently found this site and have been diagnosed with IBS. It's horrible. If I don't take Imodium almost everyday I am in trouble as soon as I eat something. I hope you are able to find some sort of relief and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

It honestly makes me feel so much better knowing that there are at least some people out there that know how I feel. Whenever I try to explain my situation to someone it feels like they never understand what I am talking about. They always say the worst things like, "If you just relax you will be able to hold it in." Well obviously that cannot be true all the time. I guess they are fortunate to not know what it feels like. But thank you all so much for your replies, they really make me feel better.


----------

